# August 2015 Theme Voting



## Pluralized

Here you go, guys - pick your favorite. Poll closes on 7-31-2015 at 11:59pm GMT. Click *here* to see the current time!

Also, let's see if it'll let me do this -- J Anfinson's picture prompt...See that? Saved you a click or six. Thank me by voting for Pouch Cream.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Ooooh, this is going to be a fun one.  Almost wish I could participate.


----------



## musichal

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Ooooh, this is going to be a fun one.  Almost wish I could participate.



What prevents you?  You can participate.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

musichal said:


> What prevents you?  You can participate.  I highly recommend it.



I volunteered to judge, haha. I don't think it'd be proper for me to participate, as well.


----------



## musichal

Judge A-dub... has a nice ring to it.  Good for you for volunteering!  Guess you may as well hold off on entering.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

musichal said:


> Judge A-dub... has a nice ring to it.  Good for you for volunteering!  Guess you may as well hold off on entering.



Yeah, I figured I may as well try my hand at a few of the opportunities WF has to offer, haha.  No worries, though, I participated in July's LM Fiction competition, and I plan to participate in future events if I'm not scoring entries.

For August, though, Ayendubs the Root Beer Judge is in the house.


----------



## Harper J. Cole

I think that you're allowed to participate, it's just that your entry wouldn't be graded, only commented.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Eh... I think I'll still refrain.  It seems to me I'd be better served writing something using the theme and submitting it to the Fiction section or the Workshop, where it wouldn't be a distraction from other entries, and I may just do that if I'm still feeling up to it after the August competition.


----------



## J Anfinson

It is true that judges can enter. You just put Judge Entry at the top of your submission to let the other judges know not to score yours. And you may or may not get feedback. Sometimes I have, sometimes not depending on if a judge felt like it.


----------



## Andrew Styles

Ooh, just what I need. I thrive on vague prompts like these. I'd love to try my hand. Can't wait!

A-Dubs, I look forward to seeing some of your writing in the future. Good luck with the judging!


----------



## Pluralized

"I Think I Remember How To Do This" is way out in front. And 44 voters! I think, by that metric, this might be the busiest LM we've seen. Great batch of judges (5 so far confirmed) and maybe more. Plan on entering - you just might win!

Another 36 hours or so to vote, but I'm guessing we know the prompt by now.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

This is certainly going to be an interesting LM.  Can't wait to see what everyone's got for us!


----------



## Pluralized

Still waiting for a late-in-the-day flurry of voting to push "Pouch Cream" over the edge. I have some dastardly stories that involve pouches. And creams.


----------



## Kyle R

What the hell is pouch cream? Sounds like an ointment for kangaroos.


----------



## joshybo

Kyle R said:


> What the hell is pouch cream? Sounds like an ointment for kangaroos.



I'm pretty sure that's exactly what it means.  At least, that was my impression as well.


----------



## aj47

I thought it was the True Name of that so-called "anti-aging serum" that some women use to firm their facial skin.


----------



## joshybo

astroannie said:


> I thought it was the True Name of that so-called "anti-aging serum" that some women use to firm their facial skin.



That's probably true, but it's not nearly as amusing.


----------



## TKent

That's that cream I rub inside my cheeks when my chewin' tobacca leaves stains.


----------



## Pluralized

Various pouches, various creams. The possibilities are limitless. My kind of prompt.


----------



## Allysan

Pouch cream = nair for men's nether regions. It's peach flavored. (Not that I know that from experience...) *hides behind hands*


----------



## joshybo

Allysan said:


> Pouch cream = nair for men's nether regions. It's peach flavored. (Not that I know that from experience...) *hides behind hands*



But if it's for their nether region why would it need to be flavor--oh.  Ooooh.


----------



## Pluralized

Now you're catching on. Wait, what now?


----------



## TKent

Haha, no matter what theme is chosen, I feel a need to include the phrase pouch cream in some form in my entry. I'll be noodling on that one  For the record, I voted on pouch cream which tells you more about my weirdness than you probably wanted to know.


----------



## joshybo

You say that you're going to be noodling on the pouch cream, TK?  Is it a special occassion or something?


----------



## Pluralized

"Noodle on my pouch cream, I'll follow you anywhere."

Blow in my ear? I was born four decades too late. I would've gotten so much ass in the disco days.


----------



## TKent

hmm...maybe noodling with my pouch cream? ah...no that's no better is it? Thank goodness it smells like peaches


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Excuse me, I think I need a cold shower.


----------



## Pluralized

No no, what you need is a nice salve. Like Pouch Cream.


----------



## joshybo

Pluralized said:


> No no, what you need is a nice salve. Like Pouch Cream.


Pouch cream!  From the makers of Nether Nair!  Now in fourteen delicious flavors like Gonad Grapefruit and Pubic Peach!  It gives a whole new meaning to the words "peach fuzz"!  Be sure to go and get yours today!


----------



## Pluralized

Good lard. This thread may be my favorite one yet. 

'Grundle Grease?'

'Poodle Polish?'

'Junk Juice?'

I've gone too far.


----------



## TKent

WF never let's me down!!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

Pluralized said:


> Good lard. This thread may be my favorite one yet.
> 
> 'Grundle Grease?'
> 
> 'Poodle Polish?'
> 
> 'Junk Juice?'
> 
> I've gone too far.



You haven't gone too far until you've tried "Mushroom Mousse."


----------



## Pluralized

Okay, it's in the bag. As of now, the clear favorite is _I Think I Remember How To Do This_. Please, people, please. No first-person narratives. For the love of Zeus. 

Moderator-types - please lock up this here poll. I'm about to launch the August LM thread. Hold on to your Depends Adult Undergarments, folks, it's going to be a hot ride. Onward!


----------



## J Anfinson

Poll closed.


----------



## Allysan

Ohh sorry to disappoint but my submission will absolutely be first person narrative.  and why not when the prompt itself suggests first person. Anyone who judges me harshly over it will get a big fat delivery of the worst flavor of pouch cream! Bring it on, judges!!


----------



## J Anfinson

Allysan said:


> Anyone who judges me harshly over it will get a big fat delivery of the worst flavor of pouch cream!



But, uh, if you don't know the flavors from experience, how do you know which one tastes the wors... You know what, nevermind.


----------



## Pluralized

I never met a pouch cream I didn't just loooove. 

Except gravy flavor. That was disgusting. My dog liked it though.


----------



## Allysan

Thanks for saving me from a horrible taste testing experience, Plu. Gravy it is! Hope your pup is ready for it! Although judging by that facial expression, he didn't enjoy the gravy as much as you thought...


----------



## Kyle R




----------



## Pluralized

Meme fest!


----------



## Allysan




----------



## aj47

_found a peanut
found a peanut
found a peanut, just now
just now I found a peanut
found a peanut just now_


----------



## Allysan

Inconceivable!


----------

